# Bunny hoping in puppy



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

I noticed when my 2 months old puppy running, it sort of looks like a bunny hop. When he walks, he seems normal.. but when he walks faster, sometimes he kinda walk sideways.. sort of like cars with alignment job needed. Is this normal for a puppy?
Thanks


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry I cant help as Honey has a very odd gait due to H/D but wanted to bump up so that somone maybe able to help with your question.:crossfing


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If your puppy is truly bunny hopping, I would get x-rays of his hips. Bunny hopping is a classic symptom of hip displaysia. Hopefully what you are describing is not actually hopping.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Others on the forum are far more knowledgeable than I, but bunny-hopping is certainly a sign of hip dysplasia. Don't know, though, if what you're describing is just a pupster "growing into" is body. I wouldn't panic, but most definitely call it to the vet's attention. Keep us posted!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought puppies bunny hopped for several months before they actually started running more naturally? Just like Honeysmum, I can't help out too much b/c Flora also has hip and knee issues, and she's a champion bunny hopper when she runs.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it's ok in a puppy. How does he walk steps.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

honeysmum said:


> Sorry I cant help as Honey has a very odd gait due to H/D but wanted to bump up so that somone maybe able to help with your question.:crossfing


Thank you!



fostermom said:


> If your puppy is truly bunny hopping, I would get x-rays of his hips. Bunny hopping is a classic symptom of hip displaysia. Hopefully what you are describing is not actually hopping.


I will try to get some video from my digital cam. Hopefully i can catch it at the right angle. 



kruisyk said:


> Others on the forum are far more knowledgeable than I, but bunny-hopping is certainly a sign of hip dysplasia. Don't know, though, if what you're describing is just a pupster "growing into" is body. I wouldn't panic, but most definitely call it to the vet's attention. Keep us posted!





kdmarsh said:


> I thought puppies bunny hopped for several months before they actually started running more naturally? Just like Honeysmum, I can't help out too much b/c Flora also has hip and knee issues, and she's a champion bunny hopper when she runs.


I really hope its just puppy thing that will resolve itself as he age.. I don't have experience on this as I've never raised puppy from this young before. 



Noey said:


> I think it's ok in a puppy. How does he walk steps.


He walks normally. If I call him, he would run towards me and thats when i thought i see bunny hopping. I'll ask the vet on his next scheduled shot about this.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

At 2 months, I don't think I'd worry. Young puppies are so uncoordinated and just learning how to control their muscles. They're bow-legged and clumsy with funny gaits at times.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I wouldn't worry in a puppy, if they are still doing it @ an older age, then perhaps...I would take a peek @ the hips. I don't feel gait or clicking of the hips can accurately DX hip dysplasia, as there can be many reasons for it...eg: how the dog is put together...straight front, exaggerated rear... etc etc...If they are not balanced in structure they are not going to move smoothly. I was once told that any dog that frog dogged was dysplastic...My Boston and almost every puppy out of him does this : go figure!


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> At 2 months, I don't think I'd worry. Young puppies are so uncoordinated and just learning how to control their muscles. They're bow-legged and clumsy with funny gaits at times.





arcane said:


> I wouldn't worry in a puppy, if they are still doing it @ an older age, then perhaps...I would take a peek @ the hips. I don't feel gait or clicking of the hips can accurately DX hip dysplasia, as there can be many reasons for it...eg: how the dog is put together...straight front, exaggerated rear... etc etc...If they are not balanced in structure they are not going to move smoothly. I was once told that any dog that frog dogged was dysplastic...My Boston and almost every puppy out of him does this : go figure!


Thank you, I will definitely keep an eye on it as he gets older 
He is sometimes so rough when playing.. and sometimes went into "hyperdrive" and go bouncing around the house. I just hope that won't have negative effect on his joints. I often call him up trying to stop the madness as I'm just worried he would bump his head hard on something.
Man I worry too much.. sorry for that! :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've seen a lot of puppies that do a bunny hop, or bounding like a deer when they are little, but as they get older develop a smoother gait. I always thought it was cute.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

In an 8 week old puppy I wouldn't be concerned unless it is the ONLY gait utilized. Puppies "bunny hop" because it's "efficient", but if it continues into adolescence/adulthood, I'd be radiographing.


----------

